# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Las centrales nucleares desatienden el riesgo de ataques informáticos.

## termopar

La energía nuclear es vulnerable en aspectos muchas veces no controlables



> *Las centrales nucleares desatienden el riesgo de ataques informáticos*
> Un informe internacional de expertos alerta de la poca precaución contra los ciberataques. Desde 1992 se han producido al menos ocho grandes incidentes
> Más información sobre ataques informáticos
> JOSÉ MANUEL ABAD LIÑÁN Madrid 5 OCT 2015 - 18:14 CEST
> 
> Las centrales nucleares se ocupan tanto de los riesgos de seguridad física que desatienden su protección contra los ciberataques. Esta es la conclusión principal de un estudio internacional que ha recogido la opinión de 30 expertos que trabajan o han trabajado para estas instalaciones.
> 
> Todos los expertos consultados en el trabajo Ciberseguridad en las Instalaciones Civiles Nucleares por el Real Instituto de Asuntos Exteriores de Reino Unido proceden de países con una red importante de centrales nucleares. En su mayoría, de Reino Unido, Japón, Francia y Estados Unidos, pero también de otras potencias en energía nuclear, como Rusia, Ucrania, Alemania y Japón.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://tecnologia.elpais.com/tecnolo...35_765864.html

----------

